# مساعدة لو سمحتم فى تركيب الفلتر 7 مراحل



## dr_taher (28 فبراير 2012)

*ياريت حد من الاخوة هنا يوضحلى ازاى اركب الفلتر ال 7 مراحل بالصور او فيديو وشكرا جدا*


----------



## sultan2210 (5 مارس 2012)

اخي الحجرة

اسعد الله ايامك

لو سمحت لي ممكن شرح طريقة تركيب الفلتر وكيفية استخدامة وياليت لو في صورة للفلتر توضح الشرح اكثر وكم عدد المواصير التي تخرج من بركة السباحة وما هي وظائفها علما ان بركة السباحة مساحتها 4 في 7 متر ارجو الرد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## sultan2210 (5 مارس 2012)

اخي الحجرة

اسعد الله ايامك

لو سمحت لي ممكن شرح طريقة تركيب الفلتر وكيفية استخدامة وياليت لو في صورة للفلتر توضح الشرح اكثر وكم عدد المواصير التي تخرج من بركة السباحة وما هي وظائفها علما ان بركة السباحة مساحتها 4 في 7 متر ارجو الرد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------

